# Chain lift or Hydraulic lift, educate me.



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Doesn't the chain still use a hydraulic ram to lift the plow? Some posted that a chain will stack snow higher. Anyway I would appreciate the advantage and disadvantages of each system. Cost, install, reliability, results, back dragging, and anything else that you guy's know off.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

use the search feature, theres hours upon hours of reading on chain lift vs Hydraulic lift


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Just did a search nothing came up.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fresh thread right here.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119384


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Thankyou sweetk30


----------

